# boat stolen



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

on sunday night at about 9:00pm our truck broke down on I-75 just south of birch run by the time we got the truck pulled off the road some sob had hooked to our boat and trailer and took off. its a 14ft sea neph has new tires and rims also there will be damage to the tounge of the trailer we had it locked anyone see it or know where its at please contact me or the msp


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

That sucks :rant: I hope they find the boat and put the low life trash in a place they will hate.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this. People like that have really big kahoona's and/or very little brains when they pull stunts like that, right on the side of the road where everyone going by thinks they're helping out!

Your profile shows no personal info like were are you from? I'd contact a TV station in the area or even in Detroit, maybe they'd do a "problem solvers? type story? Someone who watches TV had to see it going on maybe you can get a vehicle description?

Better discription of the boat and trailer might help. Was there a motor on boat? Make, HP, year and color would be helpfull. Was there a plate on the trailer? Plate number would help too. Best of luck!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Check with the State We blew 2 tires only had 1 spare left the boat to get a new tire and rim when we returned no boat . stopped a State Police he said they had it towed safety hazard ??????? $75 later got the boat back the tow service said they do it a lot . Just a thought


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there any Sky Cams in that area? Wouldn't that be great to catch them on film? Check with the local TV stations.

Glock


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

no motor on boat we take it off the boat when we tow it same with the troling motor. there is a report with mich state police thay said that they checked with mdot with no luck.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Learning experience...guess ya just can't hardly trust anybody any more.

I guess if that ever should happen to me, I will take the lug nuts with me too...for safe keeping of course.....:evilsmile 

Sad that nobody even stopped to check things out but....in this day and age...that might not be the thing to do either...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if someone took it and turned it in for scrap metal.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Is there any Sky Cams in that area? Wouldn't that be great to catch them on film? Check with the local TV stations.
> 
> Glock


that's what i was thinkin,the traffic cams you see on the bridges


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Great idea to take the lugs with you! I will remember that if it ever happens to us. I've never heard of somebody stealing a boat off the side of the road. Sorry about your bad luck and hope they catch the jerks that stole your boat.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I think I seen the boat and trailer Sunday on the shoulder on south bound 75 on my way home from Alpena. I passed by there at probably 9:15-9:20pm and did not see anyone there at that time. Sorry to hear it was stolen and I hope they catch the SOB that took it. Al


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

You can steal a mans wife,you can steal a mans car,but you cross the line when you steal a man's boat. That bastard or them bastards need a ball bat upside their head.


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

we did take the plates off the trailer thinking that would be fine for a few min. to those that want to know the reg on the boat is MC 1210 LS. the hull id is SEA 34889E586 stolen from the area of north bound i-75 1 mile south of birch run. has brand new wheeles and tires and had a lock on the hich. good thing we took the motor off and took the tackle out of the boat


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

is there anyother web sites / forums that i can post this in ? thanks


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Man there is nothing lower then a thief!, I have in the past broke down myself, and I removed a tire from the trailer to prevent just that type of bs.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fellowesman said:


> we did take the plates off the trailer thinking that would be fine for a few min. to those that want to know the reg on the boat is MC 1210 LS. the hull id is SEA 34889E586 stolen from the area of north bound i-75 1 mile south of birch run. has brand new wheeles and tires and had a lock on the hich. good thing we took the motor off and took the tackle out of the boat


Just a thought, and it may or may not work. Most thieves aren't real bright, and at some point they'll have to license the boat and/or trailer. Might sell it first...but they may not. I'd let the MSP AND the secretary of state know the hull ID and trailer info. They have the ability to put a watch in the system for that hull when it shows up for registration. 

Then again, that's what insurance is for, and you'll probably get a newer/better boat out of it. And yeah, I realize that's why we all pay so much for insurance....sad but true.


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

msp took a report and said the report would go to the sos office. i know that the state will take them to court if they get busted for larceny. i wish they would let me have 5 min with them behind the jail. the boat will more than likely show up some place.


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

boat recovered in flint on sunday 7-23-06 as just ducky said not to smart they(thieves)had it parked in frount of there house. one of there nabors turned them in thanks all for the help


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

fellowsman, looks as though you need to say a big thank you to someone in flint. Heck, I'd go as far as sendin em some type of thank you note with a 50.00 gift certificate in it if they made theirselves known to you !!!

Good things happen for a reason, now get fishin!!! Best, Mike


----------



## fellowesman (May 13, 2006)

i tryed to get some info out of flint pd but they are very tight liped about it the norm (still being investated) the msp told they would keep me informed


----------

